#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Шри-Ланка >  > > >  >  >  Шри Пада (Пик Адама). Шри-Ланка

## Raudex

> Сейчас Ньянасиха с несколькими монахами и еще двумя людьми из России, поехали в паломничество, с восхождением на гору Шри Паду, а я к сожалению приболел и не смог


очень суровое восхождение, я ниасилил ((( сдох ещё на подступах

----------

Маркион (04.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> очень суровое восхождение, я ниасилил ((( сдох ещё на подступах


Хорошо, что я почувствовал себя плохо еще до отъезда и не поехал, а то во время восхождения, совсем бы ласты склеил.

----------


## Ануруддха

> очень суровое восхождение, я ниасилил ((( сдох ещё на подступах


А мы взошли где-то за 3,5 часа, правда шли в очень жестком ритме. Подъем на гору проходит ночью, чтобы избежать дневной жары и на верху встретить рассвет. Восходящее солнце создает треугольную тень от горы в облаках, примерно такую (фото старое):

----------

AlekseyE (04.08.2012), Bob (04.08.2012), Ittosai (05.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Lanky (04.08.2012), Pema Sonam (05.08.2012), Алексей Е (06.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Маркион (04.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (05.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> А мы взошли где-то за 3,5 часа, правда шли в очень жестком ритме. Подъем на гору проходит ночью, чтобы избежать дневной жары и на верху встретить рассвет. Восходящее солнце создает треугольную тень от горы в облаках, примерно такую (фото старое):


Надо-же какое поле для эзотериков ,но зато есть наш "тхеравадинский Кайлаш".

----------

Ондрий (05.08.2012), Топпер- (05.08.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

*Общая информация*

Пик Адама (Гора Шри Пада), 2224 м над уровнем моря, расположена в местечке Хэттон, в 108 км от Нувара Элия и является пятой по высоте горой Шри Ланки. Верующие всех четырех религий считают гору священной. Буддисты называют ее Шри Пада ("священный след"), считая, что сам Гаутама Будда посетил это место. Индуисты утверждают, что отпечаток принадлежит Шиве, богу верховному, и называют гору Шриван Адипатам ("космический танец Шивы"). Мусульмане настаивают на том, что здесь Адам впервые ступил на землю, изгнанный из райского «Эдема». Христиане верят, что здесь оставил свой след святой Томас, христианский апостол, проповедовавший в южной Индии.

На вершине, на голой, бесплодной гранитной площадке находится пространство длиной 21 метр и шириной 10 метров, окруженное невысокой стеной, на которой построен небольшой открытый храм. Под этим храмом на выступающей скале виден след, представляющий собой углубление в виде человеческой ноги. Края следа окружены как будто золотой рамкой, разукрашенной драгоценными камнями.

Каждый год сезон паломничества начинается в декабре и продолжается до фестиваля Весак (полнолуния в мае). В другое время года гора бесцветна и мрачна, а дожди делают восхождение опасным.

Паломники всех религиозных конфессий совершают восхождение на эту гору для того, чтобы получить благословение, очиститься от грехов и прикоснуться губами к священному отпечатку ступни на вершине горы. Но большинство паломников взбираются ночью по ступенькам, чтобы на восходе солнца стать свидетелями уникального явления, вызывающего восторг и благоговение: в предрассветном тумане можно увидеть тень горы, опоясанную радужным сиянием, а над знаменитым «следом» возникают необычные миражи.

На гору можно только взойти: поскольку пик Адама является священным, никакие подъемные средства устанавливать на нем нельзя, а религиозный статус Пика Адама не позволяет местным властям ввести плату за посещение.

Самый короткий путь длиной в 7 километров займет не менее 5 часов. Подъем начинается из деревни Далхаузи, расположенной в 37 километрах от местечка Хэттон. Есть более длинный путь в 15 километров из Ратнапуры. Во время периода паломничества каменные ступени, по которым совершается восхождение, ограждены поручнями, дорога освещена фонарями, работают кафетерии, позволяющие паломникам отдохнуть в пути. Начав свой подъем в полночь, вы спокойно сможете успеть к рассвету, обычно начинающемуся в 6:00 – 6:30 утра. Первые полчаса тропа извивается мимо чайных плантаций до большой каменной арки, которая является некой границей, обозначающей вход на священную землю. Далее тропа ведет вверх до большой Пагоды Мира, построенной в 1976 году японцами в честь дружбы двух народов. После этой ступы подъем резко усложняется, а последняя практически вертикальная часть пути содержит 1500 ступеней и наиболее сложна для восхождения.

Для подъема запаситесь удобной обувью, сменной одеждой, и теплой в том числе, так как на вершине рано утром – прохладно.

----------

AlekseyE (05.08.2012), Bob (05.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012), Эделизи (06.11.2014)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

А вообще чем  интересно эта  гора  Шри -Паду ? Хотелось-бы узнать её "  заслуги" в буддизме ,именно как к ней относится монахи ,а  миряне любую сопку могут сделать священной .Понятно ,что в  википендии или в  других поисковых ресурсах наверное есть  информация,  но интересно мнение именно монахов непосредственно живущих там .

----------

Bob (05.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Сегодня вернулись наши паломники со Шри Пады. Посмотрел я фотки, и подумал: "как хорошо, что я не поехал"  :Smilie: , целый день подниматься по бесконечной лестнице, чтобы увидеть пару невзрачных зданий (сейчас не сезон и храм следа Будды закрыт) - сомнительное удовольствие. И даже не полюбоваться, открывшимися видами до горизонтами, т.к. туман ограничил видимость до 50 метров.

----------


## Dron

> Сегодня вернулись наши паломники со Шри Пады. Посмотрел я фотки, и подумал: "как хорошо, что я не поехал"


Так думать о паломничестве- ошибочно.

----------

Bob (05.08.2012), Kit (06.08.2012), Raudex (05.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А вообще чем  интересно эта  гора  Шри -Паду ? Хотелось-бы узнать её "  заслуги" в буддизме ,именно как к ней относится монахи ,а  миряне любую сопку могут сделать священной .Понятно ,что в  википендии или в  других поисковых ресурсах наверное есть  информация,  но интересно мнение именно монахов непосредственно живущих там .


Местные буддисты верят, что Будда побывал на этой горе и оставил в камне след своей ступни. Собственно этот след, который закрыт от глаз золотой крышкой, и является главной достопримечательностью.
Наши паломники встретили монахов, живущих отшельниками на склонах Шри Пады, вроде живут там. аскетично питаясь травкой, и очень редко спускаясь за даной. А по слухам живет там еще какой-то монах-отшельник, которого видят только ночью.

----------

AlekseyE (05.08.2012), Bob (05.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Vladiimir (05.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Так думать о паломничестве- ошибочно.


Ну нет во мне пиетета, как у буддистов от рождения. В сказки я не верю, а интереса к разнообразию увиденного у меня давно уже нет, разве пофотографировать, чтобы увидели те, кому интересно.

----------


## Raudex

раз уж пошла такая тема то вот фото Шри-Пады

вот так выглядит местами лесница

а местами так

а кое где совсем даже и вот так

а вот сам храмик на вершине

----------

AlekseyE (05.08.2012), Atmo Kamal (16.12.2012), Bob (05.08.2012), Ittosai (05.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Pema Sonam (05.08.2012), Pyro (05.08.2012), sergey (05.08.2012), Vladiimir (05.08.2012), Алексей Е (06.08.2012), Бо (05.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Ну нет во мне пиетета, как у буддистов от рождения. В сказки я не верю, а интереса к разнообразию увиденного у меня давно уже нет, разве пофотографировать, чтобы увидели те, кому интересно.


От рождения бывает разве что склонность к полноте. А уважение происходит из понимания достоинств Триратны.

----------

Bob (05.08.2012)

----------


## Raudex

здесь конечно сам След Будды не так важен , но те усилия которые приложены для создание такого храмика на самой вершине и в округе от горы, а также те монахи и миряне, арахаты, которые жили и смотрели на эту гору и восходили на неё, ну и те силы не малые которые надо затратить на восхождение - всё это совокупно и создаёт эмоционально возвышенное настроение.

----------

Bob (05.08.2012), Pema Sonam (05.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (05.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Вид на гору

План восхождения

Лестница

Лестница

Эта бесконечная лестница

Арка

Колокола возле храма

Храм

----------

AlekseyE (05.08.2012), Bob (05.08.2012), Ittosai (05.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Pema Sonam (06.08.2012), Pyro (06.08.2012), sergey (05.08.2012), Vladiimir (05.08.2012), Алексей Е (06.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Денис Евгеньев (05.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (05.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> раз уж пошла такая тема то вот фото Шри-Пады


Лестница? Поручни? Теплая погода? 2.2 км??
Ээээ. Какой это это тогда "кайлаш"? )))) никрута!

----------


## Kit

> Ну нет во мне пиетета, как у буддистов от рождения. В сказки я не верю, а интереса к разнообразию увиденного у меня давно уже нет, разве пофотографировать, чтобы увидели те, кому интересно.


Восхождение по длинной лестнице - это прекрасная возможность практиковать медитацию во время ходьбы, и памятования о благих качествах Арьев когда-либо живших на этой горе.
Более того, это полезно для здоровья (хотя наверное не для всех).  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> Христиане верят, что здесь оставил свой след святой Томас, христианский апостол, проповедовавший в южной Индии.


В русском варианте св. апостол Фома.

----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017)

----------


## Raudex

А, ещё забыл отметить, во влажном леске у подножья - толпы сухопутных пиявок!
Существо отвратительно тем что передвигается и присасывается совершенно незаметно, быстро "ползает" (на самом делел - кувыркается) по телу в поисках мягкой кожи. Если успевает присосаться, то после себя оставляет незаметную но долго и обильно кровоточащую ранку. Если повезёт ненароком прихлопнуть её саму - то ужасающие кровавые размазы по телу и одежде - обеспечены. В темноте восхождения отследить её очень трудно.
Шныряют как муравьи сотнями прямо по камням, плотная одежда и обувь не спасают, существо может присосаться прямо через носок и отверстие для шнурка.
Спасает только если обмазать себя чем то сильно пахучим или солёным.

----------

Bob (06.08.2012), Vladiimir (06.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (06.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

На спуске, фотографии получились повеселее, в духе The Elder Scrolls, а не только унылая бесконечная лестница.

----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Bob (06.08.2012), Ittosai (06.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Kit (06.08.2012), Pyro (06.08.2012), Алексей Е (06.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

>>>

----------

AlekseyE (06.08.2012), Bob (06.08.2012), Ittosai (06.08.2012), Joy (16.11.2012), Kit (06.08.2012), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Светлана Тарасевич (07.08.2012), Сергей Ч (06.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (06.08.2012)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Восхождение по длинной лестнице - это прекрасная возможность практиковать медитацию во время ходьбы, и памятования о благих качествах Арьев когда-либо живших на этой горе.
> Более того, это полезно для здоровья (хотя наверное не для всех).


А кто из Арьев жил на этой горе?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Надо-же какое поле для эзотериков ,но зато есть наш "тхеравадинский Кайлаш".


но в тхераваде в своё время почитали Кайлаш.
в шри ланке, в храмах есть изображения Кайлаша.
(Считается, что Будда с Архатами на Кайлаше проводили слёт, собрание. естественно, прилетали туда по воздуху)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

изображение Кайлаша (в пещерном храме Аллувихара, Ланка)

----------

Антон Соносон (06.11.2014), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2017), Эделизи (06.11.2014)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

изначально гору Шри Пада почитали как место жительства древнего шриланкийского божества Сумана (Саман).
Но потом его, как и остальных местных божеств, включили в буддийский пантеон.
http://sripada.org/saman.htm

----------


## Жека

> А вообще чем  интересно эта  гора  Шри -Паду ? Хотелось-бы узнать её "  заслуги" в буддизме ,именно как к ней относится монахи ,а  миряне любую сопку могут сделать священной .Понятно ,что в  википендии или в  других поисковых ресурсах наверное есть  информация,  но интересно мнение именно монахов непосредственно живущих там .


Ну, ланкийцы готовы поклоняться чему угодно. Образованные монахи местные с улыбкой отмечают, что никаких исторических доказательств посещения Буддой Ланки нет, как и доказательств реальности "его" зуба.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Гималайские народы обходят вокруг священных гор (выражая почтение, как обходят вокруг Гуру, вокруг ступы), но не залазят на верхушку.
В Ланке, похоже, другой подход.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

еще добавлю про связь Кайлаша и Шриланки. 
Король Равана (времён Рамаяны), хотел перенести Кайлаш к себе, в Шриланку. Но не осилил.

----------

